# Help Me Choose a New Bareback Pad



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Honestly those pads all seem like a waste of money to me. $500 for a bareback pad? Really?! I really like the Best Friends pad in the link below. Best one I've ever used. If you need knee rolls, or wither clearance, or stirrups then riding in a saddle is a better idea than a bareback pad. The Best Friends pad is cutback through the withers so it might be good for your horse. I've also heard good things about the second link, though I would never spend that kind of money on a glorified bareback pad (because they can call it a "treeless saddle" all they want but a bareback pad with stirrups is what it is). 

https://www.statelinetack.com/item/best-friend-comfort-plus-bareback-pad/E004918/

https://www.statelinetack.com/item/tough-1-eclipse-treeless-endurance-saddle-pkg/E016119/

-- Kai


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I have the Best Friend Comfort Pad as well and really like it. And, so does everyone else at the barn. To the point that I had to lock it up. lol


----------



## Shdfx1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll check it out. 

I don't think stirrups are a good idea for a bareback pad. It would put pressure on their spine, since a bareback pad doesn't distribute weight like a saddle. In addition, stirrups would make a bareback pad more prone to sliding off one one side. Plus, I have a saddle already and just want the bareback pad for working without stirrups.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

This is the best bareback pad I've used. Very cushioned so you don't feel the horse's spine, good wither relief and a design that doesn't cinch down over the horse's spine when you tighten the girth. 
The suede top for the rider is very grippy. The underside also keeps it from sliding around on the horse and it doesn't rub either. 
You do have to use a short, dressage girth with it.
https://www.barefootsaddlesusa.com/Barefoot_Ride_On_Bareback_Pads_p/ride-on-pad.htm


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

My vote is for the Barefoot bareback pad. Definitely the best made and no webbing over the back. 

The Best Friends pad would be second choice, lots of riders recommend them. My friend has one and really loves it. She rides her mare all over with it. Very grippy and at $79 how can you go wrong? 

I really didn't like any of the ones you originally posted. They seem to be over priced and nothing really to justify the cost. 

If you want a bareback pad with rolls, the Barefoot Company has one much better price and great quality: 

https://www.barefootsaddlesusa.com/Barefoot_Fleece_Bareback_Pads_p/fur-saddle.htm


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I agree about the no stirrups ... personally I hate bareback pads with stirrups and I would never ride in one. Even if it doesn't slip or put too much pressure on the spine, what happens if you fall off? Most of those stirrup "leathers" are nylon, which is very strong and probably wouldn't break if needed. If you get your foot caught in one of them, I shudder to think what might happen. 

-- Kai


----------



## Shdfx1 (Oct 27, 2017)

gottatrot said:


> This is the best bareback pad I've used. Very cushioned so you don't feel the horse's spine, good wither relief and a design that doesn't cinch down over the horse's spine when you tighten the girth.
> The suede top for the rider is very grippy. The underside also keeps it from sliding around on the horse and it doesn't rub either.
> You do have to use a short, dressage girth with it.
> https://www.barefootsaddlesusa.com/Barefoot_Ride_On_Bareback_Pads_p/ride-on-pad.htm


I hadn't heard of the Barefoot pad. I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I have debated buying a bareback pad to help me with my grip riding bareback.. but for 150-200 bucks...sorry I'll do it the old fashoned way..LOL. Also 99% of stirruped bareback pads say No mounting with them, they are just basically a foot rest, your not really supposed to put weight in them


----------

